# Any South Africans near Barcelona?



## vuvuzeela (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi

Are there South African expats living in the neighbourhood of Barcelona? I would like to found out your perspectives on living there.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know about that, but PLEEEEASE don't start playing vuvuzelas at Cap Nou!!!


----------

